Ask HN: What are some amazing open source projects that you have found recently? - startupflix
======
durkie
Valhalla is an open-source routing engine, like for from traveling from point
A to point B. I think Tesla uses it as the basis for their in-car navigation
system. It produces routes very quickly and has a pretty robust costing model
(cars can travel on different roads from bikes, bikes can travel different
places than pedestrians, right turns are easier than left turns, sharp left
turns are worse than slight left turns, etc). It can produce turn-by-turn
instructions and gpx output. It also does map matching pretty well (converting
messy GPS data to an actual snapped-to-streets path), traveling salesman
solutions and a few other things.

([https://github.com/valhalla/valhalla](https://github.com/valhalla/valhalla))

------
rubenbe
Ripgrep
([https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep](https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep))

It's so good and fast that it quickly has become an essential tool in my
workflow.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
I'm moving away from apps created by someone else to the ones I can fully
control. Here's a good list:

[https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

~~~
pixelHD
Me too!

This github repo, along with r/selfhosted [0] and this [1] are everything
you'd need.

I've been keeping track [2] of the things I've had to do to whenever I used to
switch my VPS providers. Its not perfect - I don't restrict ssh, nor do I
restrict the database access, but I mention that, and you can choose not to do
that.

[0]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/](https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/)

[1]: [https://selfhosted.libhunt.com/](https://selfhosted.libhunt.com/)

[2]: [https://github.com/itsmehemant123/basic-vps-
setup](https://github.com/itsmehemant123/basic-vps-setup)

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
I'm wondering - why bother with Zsh? Modern Bash is quite advanced - is there
any killer feature worth having it installed on all machines? I remember
trying it out 10 years ago and it was always kind of "well, that features are
nice to have" \- but it turned out I rarely used them in the end.

~~~
LyndsySimon
The big thing for me is programmable autocompletion. I can autocomplete things
that the shell itself doesn't even know about, like git branches and aws-cli
commands - _including_ autocompleting paths inside an s3 bucket.

~~~
icebraining
Bash has programmable completion as well. See for example:
[https://github.com/scop/bash-completion](https://github.com/scop/bash-
completion)

~~~
LyndsySimon
The last time I looked into this, bash's programmable completion was both an
order of magnitude slower and didn't allow tab-completion. Has that changed?

~~~
icebraining
_didn 't allow tab-completion_

What does this mean? I didn't know there was any other kind!

I don't know if it's slower, I haven't used zsh in a while, but the completion
support for git (e.g. branches) is pretty fast for me.

~~~
LyndsySimon
When I last used it, I could partially type a command, press tab, and the
completions would display below the line I was on. It did not modify the input
line or the cursor position

In zsh, I press tab and the rest of the command is inserted onto the line I’m
typing. If there are multiple options I can continue to press tab to cycle
through them. I just have to press enter on the one I want.

Again, maybe it’s changed, but the last time I used bash I wasn’t able to do
this.

~~~
icebraining
Ah, ok. No, it definitively inserts onto the line.

------
petecooper
Tachyons [https://tachyons.io](https://tachyons.io)

Netdata
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata](https://github.com/firehol/netdata)

~~~
knoopx
If you like tachyons check also
[https://tailwindcss.com/](https://tailwindcss.com/)

~~~
KillerRabbitt
How is it better/different from tachyons?

------
jnmandal
I was really impressed with Concurrent Ruby ([https://github.com/ruby-
concurrency/concurrent-ruby](https://github.com/ruby-concurrency/concurrent-
ruby)). OpenSC2K is also really impressive
([https://github.com/rage8885/OpenSC2K](https://github.com/rage8885/OpenSC2K)).

------
awavering
Helm, a cross-platform, open-source audio synthesizer:
[http://tytel.org/helm/](http://tytel.org/helm/)

------
sharkjacobs
I've been moving away from web apps and using native macOS replacements where
possible, so I was happy to find Evergreen, an open source feed reader which
is in active development

[https://github.com/brentsimmons/Evergreen](https://github.com/brentsimmons/Evergreen)

~~~
kawera
Another interesting macOS native app, for note taking:
[https://github.com/glushchenko/fsnotes](https://github.com/glushchenko/fsnotes)

------
spechide
A WhatsApp to Telegram bridge as a service. Read more here:
[https://blog.shrimadhavuk.me/posts/2017/12/31/Telegram-
WhatA...](https://blog.shrimadhavuk.me/posts/2017/12/31/Telegram-WhatApp/)

~~~
startupflix
Awesome.

------
fghtr
[http://yacy.net](http://yacy.net), world-wide peer-to-peer decentralized web
search network.

------
joshstrange
Mine would have to be Vesper Framework [0] and TypeORM [1]. They both appear
to be mainly developed by pleerock [2] and both appear to be in active
development. I've been writing a bunch of TypeScript (Angular 5) at work and
we have been testing GraphQL as well so this is just combination of a lot of
tech I really like to work with. I have a project for my dad that I'm building
out in Vesper for the backend and I might just use Ionic (as a PWA) with
TypeORM so I can share all my entities and types between the two projects. I
understand that the combination of all these technologies
(NodeJS/TypeScript/Angular/GraphQL/EntityObject) is a little niche but I've
had a blast working on it and it has a good amount of overlap with my job
(save for our backend being java) so it's like killing 2 birds with 1 stone.

[0] [http://vesper-framework.com/#/](http://vesper-framework.com/#/)

[1] [http://typeorm.io/](http://typeorm.io/)

[2] [https://github.com/pleerock](https://github.com/pleerock)

------
Const-me
[https://www.geometrictools.com/](https://www.geometrictools.com/)

[https://renderdoc.org/](https://renderdoc.org/)

------
InterestBazinga
I quite enjoy using/assisting this -

[https://github.com/Netflix/conductor](https://github.com/Netflix/conductor)

------
analognoise
Nvc, a vhdl simulator written in C.

I can't wait to spend some time with it, and dream of throwing
Modelsim/Questasim in the trash.

~~~
jhallenworld
I love iVerilog, so I sure hope this is developed enough before I'm forced to
use VHDL for a project.

------
eterps
[https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/](https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/)

------
eterps
[https://beakerbrowser.com/](https://beakerbrowser.com/)

------
_jezell_
I regularly star things on github I find interesting, Currently, I have 400+
things I've starred, and I'd guess they are probably interesting to other
people as well:

[https://github.com/jezell?tab=stars](https://github.com/jezell?tab=stars)

------
biggodoggo
[https://servicebot.io](https://servicebot.io)

[https://github.com/service-bot/servicebot](https://github.com/service-
bot/servicebot)

Pretty easy way to sell app subscriptions

------
benburleson
[https://gobuffalo.io](https://gobuffalo.io)

------
russdpale
GraphQL Scraper. Turn websites into graphQL end points

[https://github.com/lachenmayer/graphql-
scraper](https://github.com/lachenmayer/graphql-scraper)

------
arca_vorago
Just posting the last few I've added to my github list.

[https://github.com/x64dbg/x64dbg](https://github.com/x64dbg/x64dbg)

[https://github.com/ARMmbed/mbedtls](https://github.com/ARMmbed/mbedtls)

[https://github.com/ch11ng/exwm](https://github.com/ch11ng/exwm)

[https://github.com/DexterLagan/lsh](https://github.com/DexterLagan/lsh)

[https://github.com/hellerve/programming-talks#creative-
codin...](https://github.com/hellerve/programming-talks#creative-coding)

[https://github.com/zulip/zulip/](https://github.com/zulip/zulip/)

[https://github.com/TechnologyClassroom/SetupNotes/tree/maste...](https://github.com/TechnologyClassroom/SetupNotes/tree/master/GNULinux)

[https://github.com/ocornut/imgui](https://github.com/ocornut/imgui)

[https://github.com/alseambusher/crontab-
ui](https://github.com/alseambusher/crontab-ui)

[https://github.com/fyhertz/libstreaming](https://github.com/fyhertz/libstreaming)

[https://github.com/OCSInventory-NG/OCSInventory-
Server](https://github.com/OCSInventory-NG/OCSInventory-Server)

[https://github.com/OCSInventory-
NG/UnixAgent](https://github.com/OCSInventory-NG/UnixAgent)

[https://github.com/su8/pinky-bar](https://github.com/su8/pinky-bar)

[https://github.com/jakewmeyer/Geo](https://github.com/jakewmeyer/Geo)

[https://github.com/sevagas/swap_digger](https://github.com/sevagas/swap_digger)

[https://github.com/gavinlyonsrepo/bashmultitool](https://github.com/gavinlyonsrepo/bashmultitool)

[https://github.com/joereynolds/salutem](https://github.com/joereynolds/salutem)

[https://github.com/jarun/ddgr](https://github.com/jarun/ddgr)

~~~
professorlamp
Ha wow, I never thought my toy project (salutem) would make the cut!

Glad you like it and I'm open to suggestions for improvements :D

------
RobGav
Publii Static CMS - [https://getpublii.com](https://getpublii.com)

~~~
digianarchist
Open source?

